# Hodwy Ya'll



## Old Texan (Mar 21, 2009)

Greetings Brethern. I am so glad to find this site. I look forward to chatting with all of you.


 Ooops that should have read "Howdy"


----------



## Old Texan (Mar 21, 2009)

I can't type very well I guess. LOL sorry


----------



## TCShelton (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard Brother...


----------



## Erik X (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome Brother,

Where are you from?

-Erik


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums Brother!


----------



## Old Texan (Mar 21, 2009)

Erik X said:


> Welcome Brother,
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> -Erik



 I live just South of Abilene Texas, about 6 miles.


----------



## JTM (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome brother to the forum!


----------



## JEbeling (Mar 22, 2009)

There is NOTHING 6 miles from Abilene...? isn't that the edge of the earth..?


----------



## Old Texan (Mar 22, 2009)

Well now that you mention it. I may very well be at the edge of the earth. We have a lot of trucks that go passed our house, but they never come back by.


----------



## JEbeling (Mar 22, 2009)

Well what did Bum Phillips say.." it may not be the edge of the earth but if you stand on your tip toes you can see it from there"


----------



## Old Texan (Mar 22, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> Well what did Bum Phillips say.." it may not be the edge of the earth but if you stand on your tip toes you can see it from there"



 Thats very true. I do know that it is so flat around here, you can stand on a 5 gallon bucket and see the back of your own head. LOL


----------



## RJS (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Joey (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome Brother! If there is anything we can help with on the forums PLEASE, let us know.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 23, 2009)

welcome brother glad you found us.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Mar 25, 2009)

welcome brother!


----------



## jackk (Mar 28, 2009)

welcome brother !


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

